# New to IUI and first ever forum post!!



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Everyone.

I am new to all this. I saw one of your posters at the clinic which is how I found the website and you all!   I have read quite a few of the articles including the "beginers guide" which I found really helpful so thank you!

By way of an introduction to me:

I am 31 and Hubby is 30. We met in our first year of uni when we were just 18 and got married in 2000. Like most couples I guess, we thought we would enjoy a couple of years of wedded bliss before trying for a family. After 2 years ans still no pitter patter of tiny feet we went to our GP. We spent the next 18 months having loads of tests but the results for both of us showed nothing out of the ordinary and we fall into the category of unexplained infertilty. 

After a long wait we are starting our first cycle of IUI. I had my baseline scan yesterday which was unpleasant but not as bad as I had imagined. The scary thing for me is the injections (I am very squeamish). Hubby was out this evening, so I had to inject myself!  

I am feeling positive at the moment but also realistic. I feel that we are making positive steps undergoing the treatment but I understand the chances of success are still limited. My clinic suggested that I drink plenty of Milk and water so my diet has never been healthier. Even cutting out the wine hasn't been too bad!

My family and close friends know about our situation although I find it difficult to tell them how I feel. Most of my friends fell pregnant after trying for only a couple of months, so have no idea about the rollercoaster that we all ride month to month and how unfair it is when you have been trying for so long.

Anyway - I would welcome any advice or tips and looking forward to talking over the coming weeks....months!!


Jules 
xxx


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Hiya Jules,

Well done you on doing your jabs..it does get easier with time believe me! I don't mind needles and stuff but still got a bit freaked on my first injection. DH couldn't do them for fear of hurting me, lol.
Come and join the rest of us IUI girls on IUI GIRLS PART 148(?) They will help you thru the next wee while..

Good luck

J x


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hello Chickadee, 

Thanks for the hello. I'll definately check that out.

Jules
xxx


----------



## (:millers:) (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi Jules

I am also in a similar position as you.  We've had almost every test under the  
and the only thing we can put it down to is DH's poor morphology.  So we are also on the IUI list.  We have an appointment for 28th March but still don't know what to expect.  Holding thumbs that it will be the beginning of our treatments.

I think that its always good to be positive, but not to get your hopes up.

I really hope things go well cos it really is an emotional journey.  We also have friends to are having problems TTC so we can speak to them which is great.  This is a wonderful website and I've learnt so much from it so keep reading.

Best of luck
Cathy


----------



## Mathilda (Feb 15, 2006)

Hi Jules!
I'm pretty new onto here aswell but was quite shocked when I read your post as it sounded like I was reading my own story!! It is almost identical even down to the first year uni and ages- weird!!!   
Anyway, I just wanted to say good luck to you and I really don't envy you the injections  . My cons put me onto clomid (pills thankfully!) and I started taking them yesterday (am expecting to be a bit   soon, but seem ok at the mo!) . My first IUI should hopefully be in the next 2 weeks or so (I think- so much to take in!!), follicles permitting!!- when should yours be? Hope that we are both first time lucky and get a   . Stay positive!
xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi mathilda,

This is my 3rd IUI but 1st with medication. I started clomid on monday so it seems like we are around the same stages of treatment and will probably be basted around the same time. Its nice to have someone at the same stage of treament as me.
I also start injecting on friday.

Good luck with your cycle

Donna xx


----------



## Mathilda (Feb 15, 2006)

Hey Donna,
I have my fingers crossed for you this time    - and really hope that it will be third time lucky for you  
Are you having any side effects with the clomid? I was quite stressed out after reading about some of the side effects peoples on here have had but so far it doesn't seem to be affecting me- am just about to pop my second set of pills though so maybe it is still a bit early!!!!   I'm feeling quite nervous about the basting but more so about the 10 day scan next Weds- I am CONVINCED that I will have too many follicles and they will have to abandon - so much for positive thinking eh??!!!  What injections do you have to take? I'm just on the clomid apart from an injection after the baste. 
I'm not on here a huge amount but I will definitely keep an eye out and see how you are getting along!
Good luck!     
xxx


----------



## liz.con (Feb 22, 2006)

Hello Jules,
I just started on my first IUI this month. I took clomid day 2-6 then HCG to cdevelop follies. Really know how hard this is but keep reading all the stories, they make feel like I'm not the only loon! 
Matilda - I took 50 mg clomid on my first attempt and had 9 fat foliicles. Felt no madness at all up yntil ovulation and then last 2 weeks were an emotional rollercoater from hell! DH and my folks were great.
This time I had 4 follies and we went ahead, last two weeks again a bit up and down but manageable. I dread to think if we need to go down the IVF route and need more eggalumps again.
I look forward to hearing how you all get on,
BertieX (liz)


----------



## Dixie Dee (Mar 5, 2006)

Hi Jules!

I am new to this forum too so thought I would say hi! I am in a similar position - been trying for 3 years and tests have shown nothing but I did have an ectopic pregnancy just after we started TTC and lost a tube so that is a factor. However, I suspect there is something else wrong as other people have fallen pregnant with one tube but nothing has happened for me yet.

I was on Chlomid for six months then have taken it for a further two months with IUI treatments. I had no unpleasant side effects - if anything, I felt better on it which was surprising! My only complaint is that it made my skin dreadful - I am like a spotty teenager at the age of 33!! It also has given me similar symptoms to when I was pregnant (with the ectopic) so I have learnt know to ignore these symptoms! 

Good luck with your IUI and baby dust to all!!!

love Dixie x


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Thanks for all your replies. Sorry for not responding sooner but a bit hetic last week so didn't get a chance to log on.
I had my second scan today and looks like I have 2 good size follies developing, although there are also 3 smaller ones so a bit worried that they may all mature and we will have to abandon. 
I have  to go again on Wednesday and after that might have a better idea when basting will be. Until then I am still injecting (menapur) daily. No real side effects other than I seem to be more forgetful! This morning I drove to work, and it wasn't until I got out the car and was looking for my security badge that I realised that I had left my handbag at home  

It is good to know that there are other people out there who are going through the same thing and wish you all well with your treatments.
Stay in touch 
Julesxx


----------



## Mathilda (Feb 15, 2006)

Hi again Jules!  
just wanted to wish you luck for tomorrow! I've got my scan tomorrow too to see if we are going to be able to go ahead with the IUI. Hope we both get good news!


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Hey girlies,

I've got my baseline scan tomoro too...lol

What a busy day for scans, good luck Jules and Mathilda     

J x


----------



## Mathilda (Feb 15, 2006)

Fingers crossed for you too Chickadee  

xx


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi all

I'm new to this website and just wanted to say hi and how helpful it has been..
I was diagnosed with endometriosis almost 6 years ago, but was told that it should not affect my fertility.
I have had three laps - 2 with laser and 1 with diathermy...each time I was told my tubes are not blocked
My husband has had 3 sperm tests, the 1st too came back as low and the last one which we did privately was normal.
I had my first IUI last month with clomid, they did what they call a half and half, where they did not wash the sperm as they did not have the right Doctor in that day.  I got a bfn...very disappointed.. I got quite sick a week after and was told I had an infection...not sure what this was due to..
I have now been told to have a month break to get the clomid out of my system and will now move on to the injections. I'm due in two wks so will go for my 1st injection then...V nervous
Can anyone help with the main difference between clomid and the injections ?
Anyone else suffering from endo ?


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Jules and Mathilda, how did the scans go ladies?

J x


----------



## Mathilda (Feb 15, 2006)

Hi there  

Just got back from the hospital and only have one smallish follie and a couple of real tiny ones so have to go back on Friday for another scan to see how things are progressing.  How about you? Good news I hope? I'm now more stressed than ever as I was expecting to go in for  my basting next week but it is looking like it will be the next week and we have GCSE oral exams that week- don't know how I will get out of that one!!!  

Sending you lots of positive vibes and hope it went well.    



xxxx


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Girls,
I had another scan on Friday and had a nice juicy follie and a slightly smaller one, so it is all systems go. I am going in tomorrow (Monday) for my basting. I am excited but also a little nervous - not sure how I am going to get through the  .  Our appointment is very early - DH has to  go in at 0700 for his contribution   and then we're back at 08.30 for the basting. Then I am spending the day resting on the sofa with a big tub of pick n' mix and some day time tv!!

Mathilda - How did your scan on Friday go - any news on whether you are in for basting this week coming. It is hard juggling work and all the trips to the hospital. I only told my employer last week about my treatment and they have been really supportive so far.
Pri769 - sorry to hear that your first treatment wasn't successful, but  fingers crossed for 2nd time lucky. I don't know much about Clomid as I went straight onto the Menopur injections. 
Chickadee - How did the baseline scan go, and is it all systems go?
Bertie & Dixie - hows things with you?
Donna - Have you got a date for your basting yet?
Cathy - not long till your appointment now - are you feeling excited or nervous.

Anyway - keep   and   to all!

Jules


----------



## Dixie Dee (Mar 5, 2006)

Hi Jules!

I had my scan on Friday which went ok. I have two good follicles on my left side (my right side is blocked) so I am going back tomorrow also for my basting  . The only down side is that my lining is not too good, it was 8mm on the first go then went down to 4mm on the second but was up to 6mm this time. I have read on here that a lot of clinics will not go ahead with less than 8mm but mine said it was still worth doing. The doctor said that if it does not work this time, they will try me on a few natural cycles as the thin lining is a common side effect from Chlomid. He also said they may try injections rather than Chlomid.

Well, good luck for tomorrow - it is nice to know I have a cycle buddy to the day!  

love Dixie xxx


----------



## Mathilda (Feb 15, 2006)

Hello!
Great to hear that both Jules and Dixie are getting in for their bastings today. 

         

I am on here pretty early this morning as I had to do an OPK and I am VERY confused... When I went in on Friday I had two nice big fat follies and my lining was good.   The nurse was CONVINCED that I would ovulate over the weekend and so made me an appointment for basting today at 11.30. I did the test on Sat am and it was a very faint blue line- yesterday it was a lot darker, but still not as dark as the base line and then this morning it was lighter again. Does this mean that I ovulated yesterday or not?  (I had quite bad pains around that area yesterday which makes me think that I might have...) I have just phoned and left a message at the hospital but am in a bit of a pickle about whether I should go into school or not. Any advice? (I realise this is probably way too early for a reply from sane people who should be sleeping- although I guess Jules, you should be up and about by now!!   )

Anyway, best of luck for today girlies- hopefully all 3 of us will be on the 2 week wait together. Fingers crossed it goes well for both of you.
xxxxx


----------



## Mathilda (Feb 15, 2006)

Hi Chickadee and HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!!!!   

Hope the scan goes well today.


----------



## Dixie Dee (Mar 5, 2006)

Hi Mathilda!

I was told that once you got a strong blue line on an OPK, you would ovulate within 24-36 hours. So I would think it will happen today depending on how faint your line was on Saturday? Hope the hospital have called you back - there is nothing worse than hanging around wondering what is happening.

I have been this morning for basting - all went ok as last time they had to use a clamp which was not that nice but it went smoothly this morning. I will be lying on the sofa for the next few days thinking positive thoughts and trying to relax!

Fingers crossed for us all and please let us know what happens today.

Baby dust to all!!!!  

love Dixie xxxx


----------



## Mathilda (Feb 15, 2006)

Hi Dixie  

Glad it all went swimmingly (excuse the pun!!!   ) for you this morning. Fingers crossed that it works out this time!! 
The hospital did eventually get back to me and I went in for my very first basting today. I found it a bit uncomfortable   but apart from that it was fine. I am lying on the sofa today too and will be doing the same tomorrow. Haven't decided about Weds yet- I'll see if I have guilty pangs and feel that I should go into school. Some things are just more important though aren't they!!  


Jules- how did it go this morning? Hope you are relaxing too and enjoying your pick and mix- yummy! I managed to get a bag of maltesers while we were at the hospital, but they didn't last long     

    

Sending lots of positive vibes and baby dust for all of us......

                                              

        

Guess we are now officially on the  . oooh, first time- how exciting!!  

Take care and enjoy the rest!


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Dixie and Mathilda - It is really nice to know that you 2 also had your bastings today so will be together on the 2WW.  The procedure wasn't as bad as I thought it would be and I was home before I knew it and tucking into my pick and mix!! Fingers crossed and  

 for us all!

Jules


----------



## Mathilda (Feb 15, 2006)

Hi!

Glad you found the basting ok too Jules.  How long are you (Dixie too) planning on doing nothing for? I'm not sure whether to go into work tomorrow or not - think I might give it one more day as from what I've read on here people seem to suggest 3 days of relaxing (and I don't really want to tempt fate by going back after only 2 days...). Oh well, guess I've made my mind up  . 
By the way, maybe you guys can help me on this one- since we were basted yesterday does that make TODAY day 1 of the 2ww or if you were done early yesterday do you count that as day 1? Just made myself a ticker thingy and wasn't sure if I have the dates right!!!!    
 

xxx


----------



## Dixie Dee (Mar 5, 2006)

Hi Mathilda,

Hope you are well and that the 2WW isn't sending you  !

I have been trying to relax and stay laid down but it is really hard - I can always think of things that need doing! I tried to do everything on Sunday so I could just relax. I am off today but will be going back to work tomorrow. I am not really that hopeful this month as I think my lining is just too thin but who knows?!

I am not sure which day counts as Day One on the 2WW, your ticker looks right though. I am trying to put it out of my head for at least the next week otherwise I may go insane! I hate the waiting part of this.

Sending you & Jules lots of    ,

love Dixie xxx


----------



## Mathilda (Feb 15, 2006)

Hi Dixie,
Nice to hear from you!   
I'm off again today too but will be back to work tomorrow. I know what you mean about always finding things to do- I got everything out of the way at the weekend but have still found it VERY difficult to keep still! I'm actually looking forward to getting back into work tomorrow as I think that will take my mind off the waiting. We have GCSE oral exams Mon and Tues next week so that should keep me occupied!! Then it's the Easter hols so plenty of time to relax...whatever the result...  

Fingers crossed for all of us...   

  
xxx


----------



## Mathilda (Feb 15, 2006)

wooo-hooooooo! We became a "hot topic" how very exciting.
Sorry, maybe the   is starting to get to me after all!    

Either that or I am spending far too long on the computer


----------



## Mathilda (Feb 15, 2006)

Hi Jules and Dixie  

How is the wait going? I was planning on not coming on here today, but got drawn in when I got back from work. Wish I could spend a bit more time away from the site as I would like to forget about the tx for a while and hopefully the 2ww would go faster! It is just sooooooo adicitive!  

I was wondering if either of you have any symptoms at all? At the weekend I had quite bad pains down below which I put down to ovulating and the fact that the clomid might have increased this pain. Since my IUI on Monday I am STILL getting these pains and wondered if I should worry or not.... Hmmm... Maybe this 2ww IS getting to me after all!!   Any advice would be gratefully received.... 

Anyway, bubbles, baby dust and positive vibes coming your way!!
      


xxx


----------



## Mathilda (Feb 15, 2006)

How sad    I posted the last three (oh no, four now with this one!!!) posts onto this thread- have I been abandoned!!!!


----------



## Dixie Dee (Mar 5, 2006)

Hi Mathilda,

I am still here - you have not been abandoned! I was going to post last night after I got in from work but I was really tired and fell asleep at about 8pm (a good sign perhaps?!)

I have had some twinges in my stomach and a really bad stomach ache on Sunday night but I think that was due to the fact that I ate a massive bowl of pasta and nearly a full garlic bread followed by a Creme Egg! I am trying not to symptom spot as I have had every symptom going in the past (sore boobs, metallic taste in mouth, tiredness) and have always got a BFN. I think the drugs you have to take cause pregnancy like symptoms which is irritating!

Sending you lots of       and I blew you a bubble too!

love Dixie xxx


----------



## Mathilda (Feb 15, 2006)

YIPPPEEEEE    

I am not alone!!!       

Lovely to hear from you Dixie! (I wasn't really worried that I had been abandoned- I just figured that you were being very good and managing not to dwell too much on the 2ww!) Thanks for the advice on symptom spotting- from what I have read on here it varies from person to person and even from tx to tx so I haven't really been thinking about it too much (well, maybe just a little    ) 
Hope you have a relaxing weekend, whatever you are up to.    (thanks for the bubble- one right back at you!!  )


xxxx

PS Where are you in the North of England? I have my roots up there (near Hexham- lovely part of the world!) but now live in Leicester...


----------



## Dixie Dee (Mar 5, 2006)

Hi Mathilda,

I think it is hard to ignore symptoms - I have been trying to but is stil sews a seed in your mind. And you never know, perhaps they are good signs. I have a metallic mouth today (and I have brushed & flossed my teeth and used mouthwash this morning!) but I have had this in the past. It is so hard not to obcess!!!!  

I live in Stockton which is near Middlesbrough. I know Hexham, I did an outward bound course there when I was at school. I have nasty memories of orienteering in gale force winds and rain  !

Nothing much planned this weekend, no alcohol   but we may go out for something to eat tonight. Tomorrow, I am off to the Metro Centre with my mum for a days shopping.

Speak to you soon, 

love Dixie xxx


----------



## Mathilda (Feb 15, 2006)

Hi Dixie!

Stockton eh? I'm thinking railways- is that right or am I totally   ? 

It doesn't always rain and blow a gale in Hexham! 

I am in a bit of a pickle this weekend as we are invited round to a friends parents for Sunday lunch, but they don't know about our ttc. They will get very suspicious if I don't have anything to drink as I am a bit of a wine drinker usually    I've been really really good for the last few weeks and not touched a drop, but I am considering having a small glass with lunch, mostly to avoid any comments.  Do you think this is really stupid? I'd appreciate any advice. I have to say, having written it down I am now thinking- that is ridiculous and I may just "be on antibiotics" or something!! 

I'm not getting to see my mum tomorrow as they live up near Hexham, but I sent her a card.  It's been AGES since I was at the metro centre - hope you enjoy your shopping spree- make sure you spoil yourself!! 

Enjoy the rest of your weekend.

  

xxx


----------



## Dixie Dee (Mar 5, 2006)

Hi Mathilda,

I totally know what you mean! I usually go out with my friends at least once a month and we have a good drink  but I have had to keep making excuses not to go. They do know that we are TTC (not my choice to tell them but they found out when I had the ectopic) but we have only told the select few about IUI. Its not that I don't want them to know, I just can't stand the pressure and everyone asking about it all the time. My friend has just been through IVF and everyone knew and I just found the pressure on her would be unbearable for me. My friend at work knows as she is doing IUI as well and my sister and my best friend also know.

Its a hard one to decide when it comes to drinking  . Part of me wants to be tee total the whole time but the other thinks that I can't put everything on hold. I did not drink at all in the first month but I have been allowing myself a drink once AF arrives. I don't think a small glass would do any harm or you could say a) you are driving as you have to go somewhere later in the day b) you are on antibiotics for toothache (they are very strict that you can't drink with this!) or c) nurse the same glass for as long as possible. The lies just trip off my tongue - I am becoming an expert  ! 

Well, we are nearly one week in - only one more to go!!!

love Dixie xxx


----------



## Dixie Dee (Mar 5, 2006)

Forgot to say - you are right about the railways, something to do with the first train was invented here. It is also where the match was invented (I sound like a right Stockton boffin!!!) 

Speak to you soon,

love Dixie xxx


----------



## Mathilda (Feb 15, 2006)

Hi girlies-

Hope you have had a relaxing weekend! 

Dixie- I just got back from my lunch out. Thanks for the advice, I couldn't use the driving one as they gave us a lift, tooth one may have worked but I am afraid that I was very weak   - when I was offered wine I said "ok", BUT I did only have a very small glass and I made it last all afternoon so I'm sure it can't have done any harm (they do say that a little bit if what you fancy does you good!!!  ) Still feel guilty though....    
Yeah!!   - knew Stockton had something to do with railways - Matches too eh? What a place!   (You're right- you do sound like a bit of a boffin!!     )

Fingers crossed for the next week of our      and I really hope that these twinges are not af related      
          
Bye for now,
xxxxxx


----------



## Dixie Dee (Mar 5, 2006)

Hi Mathilda,

Glad you had a nice lunch - don't worry about the wine, it will have done no harm (I had a vodka, lime & soda when we went out for tea last night). Just got back from days shopping, had a lovely time and didn't spend too much although I did find myself browsing in Topshops maternity section and there is some lovely stuff! If only.....  

Twinges sound like a good sign as I think it would be too early for   - this could be caused by implantation (fingers crossed). I have heard that a sort of pulling sensation is also a good sign. No symptoms for me this weekend but I am not analysing this, honestly!!! 


lots and lots of baby dust      

love Dixie xxx


----------



## Mathilda (Feb 15, 2006)

Hi Dixie!

Booo hissssss Monday morning      

But we are now 1 week into the   which I find quite exciting!!! 

I am very relieved that you have had a drink too - although I was sure it could do no harm I still felt a bit guilty... Hopefully it just made us relax and so upped our chances of it working      

So how was the Metro centre? Busy? Did you buy anything nice? Maternity sections eh I haven't even peeked yet!! Don't see the harm in looking and dreaming though - maybe one day soon....  

Ok, better go and get ready for school- urgh- dreaded GCSE oral exams today and tomorrow.....makes for an even worse Monday morning feeling!! 

              

Take care,

xxxxxx


----------



## Dixie Dee (Mar 5, 2006)

Hi Mathilda,

I hate Mondays too - at least this one is nearly over and we are past half way!!! The Metro Centre wasn't too busy, had a good look round but didn't see much. Bought some MAC makeup from House of Fraser and a white tshirt  . I didn't actually mean to look at the maternity clothes but there was a gorgeous white top that could have been worn unpregnant. I used to think, oh I'm not buying any more clothes as I will be pregnant soon - well, I stopped thinking like that about two years ago!!! If only I had known how bloody long it would take!

Well 6 days to go and counting - have you had any symptoms today? I am really tired - just fell asleep on the sofa for half an hour but nothing else.

Take care and I will speak to you soon,

love Dixie xxx


----------



## Mathilda (Feb 15, 2006)

Hi Dixie! (Jules- are you still there? Hope you are doing ok   )

Well, Tuesday is pretty much over too- these days are just FLYING by  () Welll, they aren't really, but we are now well over half way through the dreaded wait....   
So, I know you aren't symptom spotting, but have you noticed anything different this time round? I have really had nothing much at all- odd twinges down there, and sore (.)(.) just after the IUI but not anymore- don't know what I should think about it all really. I keep going from being really    to really    it changes from day to day (more like from minute to minute!! ) I am ALWAYS tired so can't really say that that is something that I have noticed - early nights for me all of the time and hardly a night goes by when I DON'T fall asleep on the sofa!!!!! If it HAS worked  () then I will be amazed at the lack of difference it has made to me!!

I know what you mean about the new clothes thing- it is always in the back of my mind that it is silly to spend money on things that will not fit me soon (hopefully!!) Maybe that is the trick- spend a fortune on clothes that you will not be able to wear once pregnant and it will happen straight away. Might have to try that!!!    ("sorry DH, I AM spending a lot of money, I know, but it is for a greater good..."   )

I decided this morning that if I make it to test day (which I WILL   ) then I will probably wait until Tuesday before I test. (yeah right!! We'll see!!!) I just think that I will be way too nervous to do it on Monday. Also have asked DH to hide the tests from me, just in case I crack and end up wanting to test BEFORE the day!!   . Really have no idea about how I am feeling at the moment, as you can probably tell!!!!!!   Do you have any tests in the house? Will you be tempted to test before the day or are you very good??

Anyway, thats all for now
Speak soon,
xxxxx


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Girls,  Sorry I have left you for so long but I am back now!
I can't believe that a week has already gone by since basting. In the end I only had one day off work that I spent relaxing. DH made up the sofabed in the spare room so I could lie in bed and watch daytime TV and DVD's - very comfy and relaxing. I found watching Trisha very helpful, as it made me realise that even when things in my world seem difficult, they could be a lot lot worse, like the poor people who are guests on her show!!  I debated whether to take off any more time, but as I only work in an office, my job isn't strenuous and I actually don't mind being busy as it helps to take my mind off things.

I haven't had many side effects since the treatment although every little twinge I feel gets analsyed and I try and think "do I normally feel this type of thing at this time in my cycle" to try and guess if it means I will get a BFP or a BFN. I guess this is doing my head in quite a bit - I just wish I could find out NOW. My Clinic has said that I need to wait to Wednesday before I test, so you guys will probably have already found out....

I am glad to hear that you have also had a little tipple. I used to drink a fair bit of wine but since I started my treatment have been really good and kept off the booze. I was out on Friday and couldn't resist a glass of wine and have been feeling guilty since - it is silly really as so many people don't even know when they are pregnant and still out boozing it up. Therefore one can't hurt!

Did any of you watch the Baby Maker programme on TV last Thursday? It is all about a fertility clinic.
There was quite a lot of "artist license" but I found it a good programme to show the masses the emotional rollercoaster we go through.

Anyway I am off now - I Promise to stay in touch!

 for us all. Good luck with   and plenty of baby dust


----------



## Dixie Dee (Mar 5, 2006)

Hi Jules,

Good to hear from you - I am glad that you are not going too   with the 2WW! It is so hard not to symptom spot but this month I have not really had any except a bit of tiredness but of course I am analysing this as a postive which I must stop doing!

I didn't see the Babymakers but I did used to watch a lot of the other ones but stopped as they were putting me off IVF. It was really heartbreaking and stressful for many of the women and made me question if I could stand the pressure. I think IUI is a good introduction and has made me strat to think that I could do IVF.

Mathilda - I have been naughty in the past   and tested a couple of days before I am supposed to. I bought a box of cheap early detection tests from an internet website but have since read that they are crap and not to bother. Never got a BFP but I think they dampened my spirits which was good as they were right and I wasn't pregnant either time. I am not going to crack this time,   has arrived on the morning of the test both times but I still tested anyway (clutching at straws!)

Well, good luck to both of you - not much longer to go!!!!!

love Dixie xxx


----------



## Mathilda (Feb 15, 2006)

Hi Girls!!  

Jules- lovely to hear from you!! Glad you are managing ok on the 2ww and that you had a little bit of time to properly relax and do nothing- lounging on the sofa bed sounds good!! Brownie points to the DH for sorting that one out for you. I LOVE watching Trisha when I am off- most of the time you just have to laugh at the chavvy people that she gets on there!!     Why do you have to wait until Weds- is that when AF would usually arrive? I wasn't actually given a test day... hmmm  . I just presumed that it would be 2 weeks after- which will be the day that AF is due (   ) Afraid I haven't seen the baby maker either- I didn't really want to watch it in case it put me off IVF (hopefully none of us will need to get to that stage as we will all get a BFP this time round!   )

Dixie- Hope you are well and enjoyed you day!  

I got very excited today when I realised that it is day 9 (well, maybe 8, as I am not really sure when we are supposed to count from!!   )     (nearly into double figures!!!) Symptom spotting moment coming up- I have been very short of breath the last couple of days, but I am not sure if it because I have a bit of a cold or if it could mean something baby related... And I am REALLY thirsty all of the time- which also means that I am needing the loo a LOT (sorry, maybe TMI!!  ) Haven't had any pains recently- unsure if that is good or bad. Wish this waiting game would just hurry up and be over with!!!! (although there is something quite nice about not knowing and just being able to dream isn't there? 

Dixie -         for both of us- no testing before the day. We must be strong!!  

Hope you both had a good Wednesday- it's really nearly the weekend now. Can't wait- end of term on Friday and off for 3weeks-             

     and     for all of us.

xxxxxx


----------



## Mathilda (Feb 15, 2006)

Hi girls!

Dixie- are you still around? (I realise it was only yesterday that you posted  - but there seems to have been a lot of other postings going on and we had slipped to the 2nd page!!!! )

Hope you are both ok.


----------



## Dixie Dee (Mar 5, 2006)

I am still here going slowly insane!!!!    

Actually I am not too bad, trying not to think about it too much. I still have no symptoms to speak of which could be a good or a bad sign. I have had my hopes raised by Magpie who just got a BFP with the same lining as me which is great news! There is hope! But I am trying to think that I am not pregnant then if I am, it will be a lovely surprise. I have an appointment with the IVF doctor on 10/4 so will be able to discuss Menopur or some natural cycles - we are on the IVF waiting list but I think we would have a bit longer to go which suits me as I would rather give IUI a few more go's.

Read an interesting article in Eve magazine about TTC. There was a quiz which asked questions about health, lifestyle, age etc and apparantly I am primed for pregnancy and should fall within 6 months of starting to try     - hmmm, here I am three years later!

lots of     and          to us all! 

love Dixie xxx


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Horay its Friday tomorrow  - I can't wait for the weekend to arrive so I can have a lie in! DH is going up to London for the day for a Stag Party so I will have the place to myself !

Dixie - sorry to hear your feeling a bit   Great news about Magpie and should reassure you that you too have the chance of a BFP. Artical sounds interesting I wonder if we would all fall into into the "primed for pregnancy category" but someone forgot to tell our bodies - Maybe if we all drank like fish, stayed out all night and were 16 - it would say that you are not "Primed" but we could all get Pregnant at the drop of a hat!!!

Mathilda - how is the sympton spotting today? I had a hot flush earlier - wondering if that means anything?? 

Talk soon and lots of   &   & 
Jules


----------



## Mathilda (Feb 15, 2006)

YIPPEEEEEEE    I am now officially finished for Easter!! (sorry if you are both at work as you read this!! ). Feels such a relief to be done with school for a while- now I can just concentrate on ME things!!! 

Hope you are both well today. Any more symptom type things? I am feeling a bit negative about the whole thing today (as I was last night too  ) as I have had a bit of pain that feel suspiciously AF like to me...     ) I will just have to wait and see...  Hope you are both being good and don't need      

Jules - that is sooooo true about teenagers getting drunk and getting pregnant- perhaps that is where we all went wrong!!!   Hot flush sounds like a good thing to me...      What day are you testing on again? Think I might wait until Tuesday just to be sure....

Dixie - Hope you are feeling a little less   today! Not long to go now...     NO EARLY TESTING OVER THE WEEKEND   

Do either of you have any plans for the weekend? DH gets back from his business trip tonight   (although not until late so i will probably be in bed!!)- he's been away since Weds so I am REALLY looking forward to seeing him!! Then we have a big rugby match tomorrow and are out at friends in the evening- other than that I'm not really up to much (probably just panicking about AF arriving and /or testing early next week!!!!
Hope you have a good one- whatever you are up to.
Lots and lots of   and   (oh, and a few   too!!!  )
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dixie Dee (Mar 5, 2006)

Hi ladies!

Well I am definatley having pains which feel like   is on her way   . Trying not to be too negative as a lot of people who got BFP's say that they have AF pains too but I think it is looking bleak!

Hope you are both ok and not driving yourselves mad!!! No plans for this weekend but we are going to go out next Friday as I will probably be able to have a drink as I will not be starting another cycle of IUI until May so I may have to treat myself to a few vodka, lime and soda's (my favourite tipple).

Mathilda - hope your pains have gone and the witch stays away!

Jules - don't get me started on drinking, smoking pregnant girls. When I go to the hospital, I see them outside theh doors with their bumps having a *** in between contractions and it drives me mad! One was even attached to a drip - it gets to me as I am living like Mother Teresa (well nearly, I doubt she liked the odd vodka, lime & soda!) and have had no luck  

Well lots & lots of      and lets have   all round (well at least one to inspire the other two!)

lots of love Dixie xxxx


----------



## Mathilda (Feb 15, 2006)

Hi girls-

Jules I just posted to you on the other thread-   Really really sorry that this was not your time. Next time then, ok? I have everything crossed for you.   

Dixie- hi! Hope that your AF type pains are not bad. I have to say that I have pretty much given up hope on this one as I really feel that the witch is on her way.   Maybe we will all be cycling again next time round. I think it will be May for me too as I don't want to "hit" the Easter weekend when the clinic will be closed. I know that there is still some hope as long as AF isn't here so maybe not giving up just yet is the way to go. I have been really knocked back by Jules' news as I was sooo hoping for you both aswell. Fingers crossed that these pains we are both having are not AF related at all- I have also read lots in the voting room about symptoms and it seems that sometimes they are very similar pains to AF.

I would just like to have a rant about smoking pregnant women- it annoys me soooooo much and there are always loads of chavvy girls with big baby bumps and a *** hanging out of their mouths (sometimes with drips too Dixie!) outside of the maternity unit at the hospital....     I just want to run up to them and scream!!!!!! 

Anyway, thats all for me. 
Hope you can both manage to enjoy the rest of the weekend.

Dixie- BIG fingers crossed for Monday- I'm not going to test until Weds now I don't think (I am guessing that AF will have shown up before then so I will save myself some money!!!   )

Love to both of you.
xxxxxxx


----------



## Mathilda (Feb 15, 2006)

Hello girls!

Jules- how are you doing? I hope that you have had a good weekend- did you make a cake in the end? Hope you managed to take your mind off things. xx      

Dixie - Hi, hope you had a good weekend. I have all of my fingers crossed for you tomorrow. What time are you planning on testing? Make sure you let us know how you get on.....    

Speak to you soon,
 

 
xxxxx


----------



## Dixie Dee (Mar 5, 2006)

Hi Mathilda!

Just posted on the other thread but thought I would reply here too - I am afraid AF arrived this morning in full force so I haven't bothered to test      

I am ok though, I was expecting it after the pains I have had all weekend. I refuse to let this get me down though and am having a month off as the embryologist is on holiday so hoping to start again in May. I have an appointment with the IVF doctor next week so will see what he has to say.

When are you testing? I am really praying that you get a   as surely one of us must have got lucky!!?     ^reiki

Jules - hope you are ok and feeling a bit better today. Its so disappointing, isn't it as you can't help but think what if this is the month. I hate   with a passion!

lots of love and baby dust to you both,

love Dixie xxx


----------



## Mathilda (Feb 15, 2006)

Dixie-     
What a shame, I hope you are doing ok.  You sound like you have just accepted it and are looking on to the next lot of treatment which is very positive- well done you!
    
I still have no sign of AF, but tomorrow is usually when it would arrive. I have had quite bad pains so am not really holding out much hope. If I get a BFN then it will be May for me too, so maybe we will be cycling together again.....

Sorry again that it was a negative for you this time round- surely next time will be the one....      
xxxxxxxxx


----------

